# FBE Pen for Kevin



## Bean_counter (Apr 28, 2013)

This will complete my trade with Kevin for some of his world famous FBE in pen blank form. Kevin the one you marked that you wanted made broke on me during assembly and for that I apologize. So I took the next best stabilized blank with the same characteristics and made it. The first 3 pics are that pen. I also made another pen out of the non stabilized world famous FME blanks that you sent me as well. This pen had bug holes that I filled with silver embossing powder. Kevin I would like to give you the choice of either pen. Both pens are chrome Junior Gent Fountain Pens. Let me know and I will get it out tomorrow. 

Stabilized
[attachment=23993]
[attachment=23994]
[attachment=23995]

Non stabilized
[attachment=23996]
[attachment=23997]
[attachment=23998]

Hope you like them Kevin


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 28, 2013)

Should Kevin not like them, you can send them my way.
Well done Michael.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Kevin I would like to give you the choice of either pen.



I think I'll need to test drive them for a year or two to make up my mind. 

Michael those are exceptional. I love them both, but the wife says she wants  that I want the spalted one. They're both gorgeous so either way it's a no lose. It's a good thing you twisted my arm about taking one more for the trade though, because my dad liked the bullet pen so much I gave it to him. He loves it. He almost wouldn't take it but I could tell he really wanted it so here's how it went:

_"Dad, the Red Raider that made it would want you to have it!". 

"A Texas Tech Red Raider made this?" 

"Yep. And he's sending me another one soon so take it please." 

"Why then I guess I'll have to show it off at CE!_

"CE" is "Continuing Education" which is what he and his coffee club buddies call their daily afternoon coffee club. So Michael, you have made not only me happy but also my dad happy, and for that I am greatly indebted to you. Beautiful work and anytime you need more blanks let me know. You'll get the family discount. 

Thanks my friend.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 28, 2013)

Kevin,

I'm pleased that you/your wife like them. Got it boxed up and ready to go out the door to ya tomorrow. I'm glad your dad is pleased with the bullet pen as well. I hope he gots a lot of use out of it, you guys must be Tech fans, which means y'all are alright in my book! Enjoy

You will need to load the cartridge it's just sitting in the barrel, didn't want to take a chance of it leaking


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2013)

Michael,

Got the fountain pen couple days ago. I have been using it and I am NOT giving this one away. Thanks for the great pens!


----------



## Bean_counter (May 5, 2013)

Woot glad it found its way to you Kevin! I don't see how you can write with a fountain pen though


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2013)

Whattya mean - it writes great! "Wrotes" great too in hindsight.


----------



## Bean_counter (May 5, 2013)

Wrote??? What do you mean wrote, lol... I fixed my autocorrect error


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2013)

Oh you scallywag I should've quoted you. Wait, I actually did . . . 



Bean_counter said:


> Woot glad it found its way to you Kevin! I don't see how you can wrote with a fountain pen though



:zing:


----------

